# Work Shirts



## Oly's Stump (Mar 3, 2010)

Thinking of getting some new work shirts. Have been using t-shirts all my life but wanted to try collared shirts with company patches like the ones that Bobby Goodson Swamp logger uses. I don't have any employees so it would be just for me. Anyone have and suggestions where I can order and buy online.


----------



## RAG66 (Mar 3, 2010)

I do not know about online but I would like to do the same for my company. Currently I wear the KEY brand of hickory shirt. You know the kind. Even on the hotest days they seem to breathe well. The art work is a question. Silk screen or patches?


----------



## ATH (Mar 3, 2010)

I went to a local embroidery place. They charged a $40 set-up fee then charge $7 per logo any time I want: T-shirts, 'golf' style shirts (that I buy at Kohls for less than $10 on sale), hats, jacket, etc.... They will sell me the item to put it or or put it on something I bring it.

I haven't asked, but I could probably have them put it on a patch - personal taste is that I think it looks better right on the shirt.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 3, 2010)

Collared shirts keep you cool and the sun off your neck


----------



## groundsmgr (Mar 4, 2010)

I am a one man show for now, but I use ####ies button down work shirts. Easy to change if you are working and then off to a estimate.
They are embroded with comapny name and my name.


----------



## ronnyb (Mar 5, 2010)

Check out EmbroidMe. They have several stores in the Milwaukee area, don't know about Pleasant Prairie. After an initial set up fee, the charge per item is not that bad.


----------



## loadthestove (Mar 6, 2010)

I rent my work clothes thru Coyne textile,Its not very expensive and I manage to keep good work clothes.


----------

